# warm and fuzzy



## Alessandro88

Sto traducendo un articolo di giornale. Il titolo è "A new career that's warm and fuzzy". Come potrei tradurlo?

Grazie mille,
Alessandro


----------



## london calling

Di che tipo di "carriera" si tratta?! Forse se ce la descrivi riusciamo a capire che acc...vogliono dire!


----------



## Teerex51

E' un'espressione AE abbastanza diffusa che descrive una sensazione calda e confortevole.
Se fai una ricerca in Google troverai oltre 400.000 "hits". Con un po' di fortuna (e il contesto dell'articolo) troverai quella che fa per te


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> E' un'espressione AE abbastanza diffusa che descrive una sensazione calda e confortevole.
> Se fai una ricerca in Google troverai oltre 400.000 "hits". Con un po' di fortuna (e il contesto dell'articolo) troverai quella che fa per te


Non è che non capisco l'espressione (sono di madrelingua), non la capisco usata in relazione ad un lavoro! Perciò chiedevo di che mestiere si tratta.


----------



## tranquilspaces

I totally get it, because I have a warm and fuzzy job.  

This phrase refers to a profession that (a) provides plenty of opportunities to interact with others in a way that feels good emotionally, and (b) allows you to feel like you are making a positive difference in the lives of others on a consistent basis.

PS: I'm an interior designer.


----------



## london calling

tranquilspaces said:


> I totally get it, because I have a warm and fuzzy job.
> 
> This phrase refers to a profession that (a) provides plenty of opportunities to interact with others in a way that feels good emotionally, and (b) allows you to feel like you are making a positive difference in the lives of others on a consistent basis.
> 
> PS: I'm an interior designer.


Ye Gods, now translate THAT!

Working as I do for the railway engineering industry, those are not two adjectives which would come to mind about my job!

Natives?!


----------



## Teerex51

Same here, Tranquilspaces.
I'm a management trainer  
(sometimes I wish I were an interior designer, though)


----------



## tranquilspaces

As one point, I thought being a translator would be a warm and fuzzy job. 

I soon learned otherwise. 

xo
Shannon


----------



## CPA

The "warm and fuzzy" new career is in pet-sitting (N.Y.Times, Dec 21, 2008)...
"Affettuosamente pelosa"...???


----------



## Alessandro88

si, l'articolo parla di una persona che decide di intraprendere una nuova carriera: la dog walker e pet sitter


----------



## tranquilspaces

Too cute.... These phrases with a double meaning are always a beast to translate, aren't they? So to speak. 

Would you ever say "una carriera accogliente" in Italian or does that sound weird?


----------



## Teerex51

Shannon, it sounds kinda weird.
"Accogliente" is "cozy/comfortable" and applies mainly to a home, a room etc.


----------



## tranquilspaces

I thought as much.  Oh well... 

Teerex: double-entendre aside, what phrase would you use if you wanted to describe your own job as being "warm and fuzzy" in Italian?


----------



## Akire72

Carriera accogliente? Ma che significa?? Direi di no... Una "carriera comoda e confortevole"? Come una poltrona!
Come vi sembra?


----------



## tranquilspaces

Maybe it works, but to me this sounds like the job is easy. Does it have this implication in Italian? A warm and fuzzy job can be _difficult,_ but it's satisfying anyway.


----------



## Teerex51

tranquilspaces said:


> ..Teerex: double-entendre aside, what phrase would you use if you wanted to describe your own job as being "warm and fuzzy" in Italian?



Um...this is going to be the usual mouthful (and will fall short of conveying the original meaning) . _Una professione ricca di calore umano_ Ugh...


----------



## viaipi

Akire72 said:


> Carriera accogliente? Ma che significa?? Direi di no... Una "carriera comoda e confortevole"? Come una poltrona!
> Come vi sembra?


 
Ciao a tutti,
cosa ne pensate di un* "lavoro d'oro"?*

Ciao e grazie !


----------



## Akire72

But warm and fuzzy do not convey the idea of difficult! Do they? A "warm and fuzzy job" means litterally: "un lavoro caldo e soffice". Not quite what you call a difficult job. Caldo e soffice make me think of just baked bread, could it be "appena sfornato"?  If it's a new job...

Fare la DOG WALKER o la PET SITTER è un lavoro ricco di calore UMANO?... :-?


----------



## Teerex51

Hai letto bene la domanda di Tranquilspaces al post #13?


----------



## tranquilspaces

Akire: I was setting aside the dog-walking issue for a moment because Teerex and I seem to have a similar relationship to our jobs, and I was curious how I could describe my own job in Italian. "Lavoro d'oro" also works, but to me this is similar to "dream job"; and to be honest, sometimes my job is a bit of a nightmare for the express reason that is so "warm and fuzzy." You would not believe the emotional processing that is involved in the practice of interior design....


----------



## viaipi

tranquilspaces said:


> Akire: I was setting aside the dog-walking issue for a moment because Teerex and I seem to have a similar relationship to our jobs, and I was curious how I could describe my own job in Italian. "Lavoro d'oro" also works, but to me this is similar to "dream job"; and to be honest, sometimes my job is a bit of a nightmare for the express reason that is so "warm and fuzzy." You would not believe the emotional processing that is involved in the practice of interior design....


 
Scusate se disturbo 
ma ora la curiosità è venuta anche a me!
Potreste spiegare meglio cosa vuol dire _warm and fuzzy_ nel suo significato non letterale, magari riesco a trovare un'interpretazione anche io.
Se il thread è già chiuso non importa!
Grazie mille!
*Vip*


----------



## Teerex51

Vip, l'espressione "warm and fuzzy" si presta a numerose sfumature. Come la vedo io è un qualcosa che ti dà una sensazione di calore e conforto, un benessere interiore.
Chiaramente, il gioco di parole con la professione di dog-sitter è scontato, visto che un cane è _warm _e anche _fuzzy_ (batuffoloso ). Esempi?
Aiutare qualcuno in difficoltà, ricevere un complimento, interagire con persone amiche, sentire che qualcuno ti è vicino ecc. ecc.

Spero di essere riuscito a trasmettere il significato...


----------



## tranquilspaces

Your explanation is perfect, Teerex.


----------



## viaipi

Teerex51 said:


> Vip, l'espressione "warm and fuzzy" si presta a numerose sfumature. Come la vedo io è un qualcosa che ti dà una sensazione di calore e conforto, un benessere interiore.
> Chiaramente, il gioco di parole con la professione di dog-sitter è scontato, visto che un cane è _warm _e anche _fuzzy_ (batuffoloso ). Esempi?
> Aiutare qualcuno in difficoltà, ricevere un complimento, interagire con persone amiche, sentire che qualcuno ti è vicino ecc. ecc.
> 
> Spero di essere riuscito a trasmettere il significato...


 
Grazie 1000, 
purtroppo credo di non arrivarci proprio io, ma lasciamo stare... 
Non importa.... 
Grazie tante, comunque!!!


----------



## london calling

Teerex51 said:


> Vip, l'espressione "warm and fuzzy" si presta a numerose sfumature. Come la vedo io è un qualcosa che ti dà una sensazione di calore e conforto, un benessere interiore.
> Chiaramente, il gioco di parole con la professione di dog-sitter è scontato, visto che un cane è _warm _e anche _fuzzy_ (batuffoloso ). Esempi?
> Aiutare qualcuno in difficoltà, ricevere un complimento, interagire con persone amiche, sentire che qualcuno ti è vicino ecc. ecc.
> 
> Spero di essere riuscito a trasmettere il significato...


Il problema per il povero Alessandro è tradurlo in italiano, credo....o ti basta quest'ottima spiegazione, Ale?


----------



## Teerex51

This suggestion will self-destruct in five seconds:

"_Un lavoro coccoloso_" 


_Urgh_


----------



## viaipi

Teerex51 said:


> This suggestion will self-destruct in five seconds:
> 
> "_Un lavoro coccoloso_"
> 
> 
> _Urgh_


 
Please ignore the following suggestion and the author 

*"Un lavoro in pantofole" ??*


 Si sta comodi, al caldo e piacciono ai cani!


----------



## Curandera

_'Un lavoro piacevole e gratificante'._
_'Un lavoro solare e gratificante'. _


----------



## tranquilspaces

Those are lovely, Curandera, thank you!


----------



## Akire72

Belle quelle di Curandera! Mi piacciono! Le elaboro e rilancio con:

"Un lavoro coinvolgente e gratificante"


----------



## Tellure

Riprendo questo thread perché girando tra i forum di WR ho trovato una proposta di traduzione francese per "warm and fuzzy", anzi per "to get warm and fuzzy", e cioè "faire chaud au coeur".
E quindi ho pensato (forse male) che la traduzione italiana di "warm and fuzzy" potesse essere "che riscalda il cuore". (??) 


P.S. Qualcuno potrebbe gentilmente confermarmi che "to get warm and fuzzy" può significare "essere nostalgici"? Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## CPA

Tellure, ho l'impressione che in questo tuo quote andiamo più sul sentimentale. "Fuzzy" evidentemente significa tutto e niente.  Anche "approssimativo".


----------



## Tellure

Eh sì!  Approssimativo come me e il mio inglese!!!!
Ma no, mi sono spiegata male. Era solo un pretesto per capire come tradurre "A new career that's warm and fuzzy".
E poi non riesco a dormire e a qualcuno (poverino) dovrò dare fastidio!! 
Scherzo... Just ignore me!


----------



## CPA

Tellure said:


> Eh sì!  Approssimativo come me e il mio inglese!!!!  Ma no!! Approssimativo come corrispondenza, ricordi?
> Ma no, mi sono spiegata male. Era solo un pretesto per capire come tradurre "A new career that's warm and fuzzy".
> E poi non riesco a dormire e a qualcuno (poverino) dovrò dare fastidio!!
> Scherzo... Just ignore me!


 
Era solo per dire (ma il tuo quote è sparito) che "fuzzy" può avere diversi significati a seconda del contesto.


----------



## Tellure

Già, come dimenticare "corrispondenza approssimativa"?? Per questo  ridevo!  Infatti (non so se hai notato) mi sto incaponendo per capire cosa significa questo benedetto "fuzzy", che si trova davvero in tutte le salse e che poi alla fine non significa niente, appunto! 
Mi arrenderò prima o poi, ma non ancora... 

Grazie per le buone intenzioni.


P.S. Il mio quote è sparito perché ogni tanto mi ravvedo, per fortuna.


----------

